# Bacon Vodka Recipe



## jdt (Feb 25, 2009)

Anyone ever tried this? 

*Bacon Vodka*
Makes up one pint
Fry up three strips of bacon
Add cooked bacon to a clean pint sized mason jar. Trim the ends of the bacon if they are too tall to fit in the jar. Or you could go hog wild and just pile in a bunch of fried up bacon scraps.
Optional: add crushed black peppercorns.
Fill the jar up with vodka. Cap and place in a dark cupboard for at least three weeks.(No need to refrigerate)
At the end of the three week resting period, place the bacon vodka in the freezer to solidify the fats. Strain out the fats through a coffee filter to yield a clear filtered pale yellow bacon vodka.
Decant into decorative bottles and enjoy.


----------



## bassman (Feb 25, 2009)

I've never been a fan of vodka, but with a nice smoky flavor I could learn to like it.


----------



## supervman (Feb 25, 2009)

Definately worth a try. I've seen and had plenty of infused vodkas and there was a bar here in Mpls that specialized in infused aquavit, but the bacon one is definately a new twist for me. 

Thanks
V


----------



## grothe (Feb 25, 2009)

Hmmm...the possibilities!!


----------



## smokingscooby (Feb 25, 2009)

Sounds different. !! I make limoncello and orangecello, I use pure grain alcohol, I would imagine it would work the same way. the higher the alcohol content, the more oil gets pulled from the zest. Then have to cut it with a sugar/water syrup. If done with bacon, might be able to use brown sugar instead, that would give it a maple cured bacon flavor.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I can see it now, Baconcello: It's what's for breakfast.


----------



## ganny76 (Feb 25, 2009)

I love bacon and I love Vodka, but I cannot imagine them together.  Maybe a vodka drink and a bacon sandwich.  This sounds just aweful.


----------



## fired up (Feb 25, 2009)

Its like drinkin a pig!


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 25, 2009)

I just got a vision of Homer Simpson going "Hhmmmm, drinkin a pig...."


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't know what to say. It's definitely different!


----------



## svgodchild (Feb 25, 2009)

Bet it would make a Highly Interesting bloody mary!


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 25, 2009)

Now thats a dang good idea!


----------



## sixpack (Feb 25, 2009)

I'll try anything... Already got it made up and in the cabinet under the sink.
Now only three weeks before my first Bacon BloodyMary.


----------



## azrocker (Feb 25, 2009)

Pigger in a jigger.


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 25, 2009)

If this post gets put on the back shelf, I want you to PM me and tell me how it went. I am calling the wife after this post and tell her to pick up some Vodka. We both like bloody Mary's.


----------



## nitrousinfected (Feb 25, 2009)

Got a bottle of Popov someone left at my house, maybe this will make it drinkable. Will try this when I get home.


----------



## cruizer (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey six-pack let us know your results.


----------



## mossymo (Feb 25, 2009)

My favorite drink is VooDew; vodka and Diet. Mountain Dew. Now you got me thinking..... Hickory Smoked Bacon VooDew or a Porky VooDew !!!


----------



## jdoe44 (Feb 25, 2009)

On  Diners Drive-ins and Dives a couple months back they went to a place that made a smoky bacon bourbon the same way.


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 25, 2009)

I wish someone would make a Slim Jim infused beer


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 26, 2009)

Well I decided to do it. Ill let ya know in 3 weeks how this one came out.


----------



## meat hunter (Apr 11, 2009)

I totally forgot about this. Yes I did it. Took three strips of bacon and fried them up, added to the vodka and let sit. I too thought this would make a great bloody mary recipe.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






It smelled really good, so I made a bloody mary out of it. Nope, down the drain it went. I will try this again, but I think next time, just one strip of bacon. It definitely has potential. I think the amount of bacon was just too much as it had a very very strong, concentrated almost burnt like taste to it that totally overtook the other flavors in the drink. I think tone it down a bit would be ok. 

Will keep you updated when I try it again.


----------



## pantherfan83 (Apr 15, 2009)

Here's a link about bacon infused bourbon:

http://nymag.com/daily/food/2008/04/...d_oldfash.html


----------



## mgwerks (Apr 15, 2009)

I occasionally make Dew-aritas:  Mountain Dew and tequila combined, poured BACK into the Mountain Dew bottles and stick them in the freezer.  Freezes into a nice slush, and they are the ultimate in stealth hooch!


About the vodka, I'll be the first to ask - how good is the bacon afterwards if you toss it into a frying pan?


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 15, 2009)

I too love bacon and vodka.  But this sounds kinda nasty.

To anyone that does perfect the recipie please let us know how much vodka you're using or the ratio of vodka to bacon.

I can't think of what other than a bloody mary it would be good in.  Maybe chilled and served martini style with a few cocktail onions?


----------

